# [H] Red skull model by knight models [W] £



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi everyone. I have a spare Red Skull Model for sale as I ordered 2 by accident lol. 

Here is what it looks like










http://www.knightmodels.com/product.php?id_product=7

I'm looking for £30 plus £3 p&p via paypal 

rrp is around £40 

cheers

LTP


----------

